# Rescues, dogs, and young kids (babies, toddlers)



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

OK the basic question is: do you (or the rescue you volunteer for) place dogs in homes with young kids? How young? Why or why not? What are the requirements on the family's and the dogs part?

I have heard of a lot of families being turned down by rescues or even shelters for having young kids; and I totaly understand why. I have been to a couple of home visits where I could not have left my bomb-proof old hound there in good conscience (hyper 4 year old boy, no bad intentions, just no idea how to be around a dog). Mom overstreched as it is, wasn't sure if she could supervise 24/7.

On the other hand, I see rescue sites (one that comes to mind is the lab rescue in MD) that seems to think that no dog under 12 years old can be placed to a kid under 12 yo. Which, especially for such a "family-friendly" breed sounds a bit... too much?

Anyway, here we are, hopefully soon having a little kid, and I was just wondering if we just excluded ourselves from the potential adopter-pool for twelve years. 

What are your experiences with families w/ kids?

Would you recommend someone with young kids to adopt or would you steer them towards buying from a reputable breeder? Is it the "more responsible thing to do"? From a parent's point of view? I sure know that our most reliable dog came from the streets... But it's also true that I had no idea about his temperament when we got him.

Sorry for the rambling. Just sg that I always wanted to ask. Thanks for reading!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I have certain dogs that I will not place in a home with kids, but it's a dog by dog policy. The only blanket rule we have is that dogs under 10lbs don't go to families with kids under 8 or so. A lot of small dogs don't like kids anyway, but even the ones that do are still pretty fragile. When it comes to larger dogs, it's case by case - both for the dog and the family. We do pretty extensive screening and home visits as well as evaluations of our dogs, so usually we feel good about the matches we make. People with unruly kids don't get any of our dogs, but if it's a good home, then we try to pair them with a dog that is right for them. I do have to state the caveat though that we're an all breed group, so many of the dog we're placing with families aren't GSDs. Not that most GSDs aren't terrific with kids, but GSDs aren't the majority of dogs we place.

So, I don't think you have ruled yourself out of adopting, and I'd strongly encourage you to find a group who will work with you - there are SO many wonderful homeless dogs and it just seems to be getting worse. 

As a semi-aside, frankly, I'd rather adopt to someone who looks like a great adopter and already has a small child than someone who doesn't have any kids now but might at some point HAVE a small child. I say that because of the dogs we've had returned all but one were because the people had a new baby and decided they couldn't handle both dog and child. And these are people who screened great and appeared to be excellent dog owners. I figure, once the kids are here, then they know more what they're getting into so they make more considered decisions?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm interested in hearing the stories of why. We were turned down just because of the age of my children - no home visit no meeting with the kids just plain no becuase they're under 7.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I foster rescues, and if a dog is described as not compatible with kids and I disagree, I ask to personally do the home inspection and bring the dog along. We do GSD's so our group is very concerned about liability, should somethinmg bad happen once a dog is placed.

With that said I have placed a few large, very energetic shepherds with families this year. 

I currently have a shepherd I would like our group to post for adoption. But there is probably a 90 percent chance I would never place the dog in a home with small kids. 

So I am wondering if you applied to adopt a specific dog, and the rescue group just felt placing the dog with your family would be to risky. Strickly my opinion, but they should have explained to you why the dog(s) they had should not be with young kids.

I can add one thing. If you applied to our group, we would find a good dog for your family, albeit we might reject a specific animal.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1I foster rescues, and if a dog is described as not compatible with kids and I disagree, I ask to personally do the home inspection and bring the dog along. We do GSD's so our group is very concerned about liability, should somethinmg bad happen once a dog is placed.
> 
> With that said I have placed a few large, very energetic shepherds with families this year.
> 
> ...


My guess would be since the poster is from RI they may have looked to GSRNE for adoption. Their policy is they don't adopt to families with children under seven.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

VGSR makes their decision based on the kid(s) behavior around dogs, the parents control of their children, and of course we have SOME dogs that need a child free home. 

My first GSD, Josey, loved little kids so much that she would abandon me for them. Especially if it was a pack of wild little rowdy boys. She was always right in the middle of everything they wanted to do. She was the best guy on the team in the middle of a snowball fight! 

We almost always take a dog along with us during the home visit and closely watch the interaction of the entire family the dog.

Not too long ago we had a little kid trying to poke a metal candlestick in the dog's ear and the parents were completely unaware of what was happening. Guess the outcome on that one!

Andrea, if we ever get in a dog that suits you, that you think would be a good match for your family, you know I would move heaven and Earth to make it happen!

And my final question - Are you "you know what"? 

XOXO,

Lea


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: My guess would be since the poster is from RI they may have looked to GSRNE for adoption. Their policy is they don't adopt to families with children under seven.


As Timber says, it could have been the individual dog you were interested in, but also, as above, different individual groups have different policies. If people are willing to cast their nets wide, I believe pretty much anyone can find an available dog in need. For example, I got turned down by VGSR many many years ago because I lived outside their adoption range. They're a great group and I have no hard feelings about that. That's their policy. I was still able to find a dog in need to adopt and it all worked out. 

This hasn't happened on this thread , but just referring to other previous threads on similar topics, I hate it when people try one group, get turned down, and then conclude that rescuing a dog isn't an option. There are SO many dogs in need! If people want to rescue, they should go for it! Unless there are major issues with the home, they can find a group who will work with them.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Well Lea said it: VGSR doesn't turn down people for kids (otherwise I woud not be doing HVs for them for families like that). So right now this is a theoretical question. We also have two dogs now which is I think my personal limit; the reason I am pondering about this is that our trusty old hound is visibly getting older, and I wanted to hear some opinions from rescue folks. It will probably not happen soon, but it never hurts to know what's out there. 

*So all of you: do you think that as a parent of young (very young) kids, it's OK (or even better, maybe?) to get a rescue dog than one from a breeder?*

(Lea, the answer is yes, but shhhh! It's a secret.)







We are almost half way there!







I hope to post happier pictures this March. And thank you so much for your heartwarming words.







VGSR is truly a special group with you leading it!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Andrea,

I tried to send you a private CONGRATS PM, but you are over your limit my dear. So, here is my public, heartfelt, congratulations to you. We will keep fingers, toes, and 24 paws crossed here for you and your little one. 

Lea


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Rescues, dogs, and young kids (babies, toddler*



> Originally Posted By: brt
> My guess would be since the poster is from RI they may have looked to GSRNE for adoption. Their policy is they don't adopt to families with children under seven.


I was told it was a blanket policy - no one with kids under 7. The woman I spoke with wasn't giving up any clues as to why they had this policy so I'm curious if anyone know why. 

The dog I called about was a gorgeous blond faced male who was about 1 1/2 his bio said energetic but didn't say needs a firm leader or experienced shepherd person. I said I was very flexible for the right dog if I didn't get this particular boy. 

Mostly I was looking for a second dog, a male companion for Morgan. At the time I was looking, she was 5 1/2. I had said I would also be interested in meeting the right older male (she's dominant so he would have had to been easy going). 

Adopting would have been a much smoother transition for Morgan than getting a puppy from a breeder. Not that she doesn't adore Otto now after 3 months, I just think she would have been happier with a boy a little closer to her age than Mighty McBitey Mite is. 

Maybe it would make more sense to say Morgan would have had an easier time with a dog she could have viewed as a brother (like Luther who died too young at 7) than Otto who she views as a baby and her little charge. She's very maternal, with an older dog she wouldn't be so protective and feel the need to teach him everything.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Rescues, dogs, and young kids (babies, toddler*

I think a lot of groups have these policies because in the event that a dog bites someone (and the chances of that go up with a small kid, since as others have observed on other threads, thing DO happen, in spite of a parent's best efforts), then that's pretty much a death sentance for the dog. Rescues can't place dogs with bite histories for liability reasons. If the home decides it was a provoked bite and doesn't do anything about it, then the dog is okay, but unfortunately enough homes don't do that, that a lot of rescues feel like it's better to place them in a home with no kids or older kids and reduce the risk to the dog.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq
> 
> 
> > Quote: My guess would be since the poster is from RI they may have looked to GSRNE for adoption. Their policy is they don't adopt to families with children under seven.
> ...


 I think some people may rule out rescue as an option if they're turned down by a local group because something in that group's blanket policies eliminates them, such as having small children, simply because they're unaware that another group may have different policies and be willing to work with them. I guess this also ties in with other threads where rescues working together was being discussed. I don't know if rescues readily refer people to other rescues, It seems this could be helpful especially to those such as the people in New England, other areas that have policies limiting their adoption areas, etc. Another rescue might consider them a great adopter and it seems a shame they might turn to another option such as a breeder as Jenn did. Again I'm not sure how often this info is shared and may also vary with rescues, just as policies do. So I guess I'm actually asking the question, does your rescue refer people to other rescues in cases like this?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If I think someone is a good adopter, then I'll definitely refer them to a group or shelter that has policies compatible with whatever their situation is. Although, if I'm turning someone down because of my no small children/small dogs policy, then I try to convince them of why small dogs and small kids don't mix and try to get them to consider a larger sturdier dog. Sometimes that works and sometimes it doesn't. I don't refer if there's anything in their application that concerns me about their overall suitability as a home.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqIf I think someone is a good adopter, then I'll definitely refer them to a group or shelter that has policies compatible with whatever their situation is. Although, if I'm turning someone down because of my no small children/small dogs policy, then I try to convince them of why small dogs and small kids don't mix and try to get them to consider a larger sturdier dog. Sometimes that works and sometimes it doesn't. I don't refer if there's anything in their application that concerns me about their overall suitability as a home.


I completely understand and wouldn't expect you to refer anyone that you didn't didn't feel was a suitable home to another rescue. Also the small dogs since they're much more fragile. I guess I was just thinking in terms of GSD rescues and wondered how often referrals to other rescues are given.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry to be so dog-gone insistent about this, but:

Do you think that as a parent of young kids, it's OK to get a rescue dog, or should they rather buy from a breeder?

Or to re-phrase this: those of you who do not adopt to a certain family (or any) w/ young kids, do you think they should rather but from a reputable breeder? Or you think they shouldn't get any dog until the kids are older?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If the kids are out of control and abusive then I don't think they should get a dog at all. If the parents seem overwhelmed and like a new dog is something they don't have time for, then I encourage them to wait until the kids are older. 

If the parents know what they're in for and are prepared, if the kids are good kids and the parents are good supervisors of them, then I think it's a great idea to get a rescue dog and I encourage them to find one that has been fostered with children. I would prefer to see people with small children not only going the rescue route, but getting an adult animal, rather than getting a puppy from either a breeder or a rescue. Much less chance of mayhem and carnage as the puppy goes through the alligator phase and later the chewing one.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

..yup, it always amazes me how most adults with kids think it would be best and easiest to get a puppy. :-o I mean yes they are small for a short time...but then comes the phase of more strength then brains, right after biting anything and anybody on sight.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL, I didn't think it would be easier to go with a puppy and I don't think it has been. I'm talking about a pup who's nick name is Mighty McBitey Mite! On the flip side, I fell in love with his parents, then him and don't regret having him for one little minute. It just would have been a much easier summer if we'd adopted.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

when i volunteered with german shepherd rescue in the bay area they had the blanket policy about no adoptions to families with kids under 10.

i have to say, with young kids, i feel safer knowing my dog's history. especially when talking about a protective breed like the GSD. that's just my opinion. once my kids are older i would feel more comfortable adopting a GSD of perhaps unknown history.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Knowing the dog's complete history is a big reason I decided to go with a pup not another rescue. Morgan put me through **** rehabilitating her, she still has a few issues but I trust her completely now. Had I adopted a dog like she was when I got her, I wouldn't have the trust that I have in Otto. 

Ok, so Otto nibbles on people and jumped all over my son's teacher today - but I think people outside the immediate family are more understanding that he's a puppy (a big puppy) than they would be if he were an adult.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I would be hesitant to recommend that a family with young kids adopt a GSD directly from a shelter - although I know of many who have done so with great success (self included) - but I think if you work with a good rescue group who has fostered a dog with children, you have as good a chance of having a kid-compatible dog as you can get. There are no guarantees even with puppies. 

Watching the absolute adoration, patience, and devotion Grace and Leo (both shelter adoptees at around 1yr) show our son, it's hard to imagine how it would be possible for dogs to love him more, even if they had been born here. 

Hector (Pom/Chi) on the other hand... not so much with the adoration, more with the barking and snarling. Hey! Have I mentioned small dogs and kids not a good combo?









Rescue dogs are such a varied bunch that while there are some with baggage that I would totally agree make them iffy child prospects, there are many many who are very stable and great with children.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just wanted to say...I adopted Mya when my children were extremely young...my daughter still a baby. She was hand picked to match our family. She was 5 years old when we adopted...and was known to be great with children. I couldn't have asked for a sweeter dog...she is like Nana from Peter Pan with my kids.

Ava...while also a rescue...came to us at 7 weeks.
As a mom...I personally found the older, settled, child proven dog much easier bringing into my home with small children vs. a puppy....lol


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

One of my very favorite fosters, Big Lady (aka Bugs) was dumped by her original owners because they were going to have a baby. As it turns out, Bugs absolutely adores all children, and even gets protective of them when unknown adults get too close. 

It is so funny watching this 95 lb (not fat - just huge!) GSD get completely goofy and playful when she spots a kid. She is the hit of the neighborhood!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Personally speaking- I believe that most kids should have a dog (or two) growing up. The bond between children and their pets is amazing. It helps them develop empathy, responsibility, (especially in seeing responsible pet ownership from parents) compassion, they provide an outlet for "secret" thoughts, and I think a wonderful part of the family for children.
However, having said that, my soon to be 6 year old has always been raised with pets and I have taught her how to be around dogs, especially those she doesnt know, how to introduce herself to a new dog, she helps feed them, give them treats, she goes to dog training with me and says she "wants to be a dog trainer" when she grows up. I feel that as important as it is for a child to have a dog in their life, it is equally, if not more important that a parent be a positive role model for teaching a child how act, interact, and care for them, as well as making sure the dog and child are supervised. 
I personally, would never deny a family with kids a dog, BUT I would make sure that the dog/family are the right fit for each other. There are certain personality types of dogs that dont belong in a home with young kids, or dogs that are known NOT to be good with kids, or nervous around them.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I have raised 4 children with dogs, and never once had a problem. As Danni stated it helped in teaching responsibility, and a great deal of compassion. My youngest daughter who is now 8 years old has a great deal of respect for dogs, it helps that I work daily with 20 to 30 border collies and she gets the job of playing with the pups and taking seniors for walks. I think every child should have a dog to call their friend. With that being said I also have to say not every dog can have a child. It is truely up to the person that has owned/fostered to decided if the dog would be good around children.

I also have a grandaughter who is afraid of dogs. Her father is also afraid of dogs, and terrified of my shepherds, he has but this burden onto my grandaughter, she has no clue how to meet a new dog. When my daughter draws a picture for school or just for fun, every picture has a dog and or a cat.


----------

